
Google Turns On Text Ads In Google Maps - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/09/google-turns-on-text-ads-in-google-maps/
======
denglish
Ultimately Google is a for profit company and their business model is built
around advertising. I feel Google has aways been quite reasonable in their
advertisement placements and their leveraging of google maps advertising is
fair enough - the service is free after all and very useful!

